# Most versatile light modifies to get started



## kalgra (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I recently picked up a couple Paul C Buff Einstien 640ws strobes and am in need of some guidance as to which Modifiers I should should purchase first that will be the most versatile for me until I understand a little better what will work best for certain applications going forward. I have a buget of about $500 for now. I already have several stands so Im really just looking for advice on modifiers such as the ones mentioned below.

On a side note I know fotodiox makes cheaper alternatives for the Paul C Buff system but not sure about the quality or practicality on those.

Let me preface the rest of this by stating that my intent is to dabble a little in portraits and headshots but ultimately I think still life and highspeed is going to be my major focus.

I already have three speedlights with two square softboxes an 18"x18" and a 24"x24" however these are not compatible with the Paull C Buff speedrings to my understanding But I do still have them as an option using speedlights and some pocket wizard triggers. I also have a large 5 in reflector.

So all that said. Considering what I already have and a little bit with what I want to do. Id like some direction for other types of modifiers to get started maybe three or so.

Beauty Dish 22" ( they sell diffuser socks for this s well)
Umbrellas (what size and type?)
Octoboxes (what sizes are most versitle Im not afraid to go big if thats more useful)
or more Square sofboxes (again what dimentions on size)

Thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Sep 27, 2016)

In general, the size of what you are photographing determines what size modifier(s) you need.
The bigger the subject the bigger the modifier(s).

However, if you want more dramatic and somewhat harsher lighting with more shadow edge definition use a smaller modifier(s).

Note to that for portraiture you may want to use as many as 5 lights and a variety of light modifiers depending on the lighting style you want to use.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm thinking I may start with: 

1 x 22" white beauty dish with optional diffusion sock (or would silver be better which is more versitle?)
2 x 36" Octo soft boxes with optional grids

Combinds with what I already have below does that sound like a pretty well rounded start?
1 x 48" 5 in one reflector + stand
1 x (24" x 24") softbox
1 x (18" x 18") softbox


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2016)

The most versatile modifier is the 43" convertible umbrella.  It can be used as a reflecting modifier, a shoot-through modifier, and can provide a LOT of diffused light if placed correctly, but like any tool that does a lot of different things, it doesn't do any of them as well as a single-purpose tool.  My personal favorite key-light modifier for portrait work is a 60" "brolly-box" (a reflecting umbrella with a diffusion layer).  A medium softbox (~48" square or 36x48") is also a good, general purpose modifier.  A beauty dish is rather more specific, and because it's smaller, limited in its application.  You can get some great light out of it, but it takes some experience to get the best performance.  As far as colours go, whether it's a BD, umbrella or whatever, a silver lining will tend to you sharper, "crisper" or more specular highlights (think:  fashion/beauty), and a white lining is softer and more gentle (portraiture).


----------



## table1349 (Sep 27, 2016)

I would suggest you buy this and read it before spending lots of money on modifiers.  Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-Photographic Lighting

Once you understand light and pros and cons of the various modifiers you will be able to decide what you need.   Modifiers and lighting accessories like lenses can get pretty expensive.  No use buying stuff to put in your closet as dust catchers.


----------



## AKUK (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a PCB Einstein. I purchased a Balcar to Bowens adapter for it and use generic Bowens S modifiers from eBay, which are significantly cheaper and do the job well. What light modifiers you opt for will depend upon the size of the space you are working in and the effects you are looking to achieve. My home studio isn't particularly spacious and large light modifiers would just send light all over the place. I prefer smaller modifiers, such as 10" beauty dish with grid. 7" reflectors with grids and barn doors. 20cm x 90cm softboxes as kicker lights. 24" x 24" softbox with grid.  I have the 22" beauty dish with the sock but, wish I had a grid for it too, as it does spill light over a large area. I tend to use it as a soft fill to raise the expose of shadows.


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2016)

AKUK said:


> My home studio isn't particularly spacious and large light modifiers would just send light all over the place.


What color and finish are the walls & ceiling in your home studio?


----------



## AKUK (Sep 28, 2016)

The walls are a cream colour and the ceiling is white, so will return light more than a darker wall/ceiling. Painting them all black is not an option. My main issue though was light spilling on backdrops, when using larger modifiers. Due to the backdrops only being a few feet away from the subject meant I couldn't keep the light off the background without getting a huge modifier in the frame too. Also the ceiling height is only 7.5ft so using larger softboxes and umbrellas that I own, is limiting in terms of angling them down towards the subject. The ends of the 5ft shoot through umbrella hit the ceiling and I only really deploy that for sitting subjects and kids, as I cannot get the light positioned correctly for standing subjects. For this reason and the fact I prefer high contrast images anyway, I opt for smaller modifiers with more precise control over the shaping and spill of the light.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 28, 2016)

AKUK said:


> The walls are a cream colour and the ceiling is white, so will return light more than a darker wall/ceiling. Painting them all black is not an option. My main issue though was light spilling on backdrops, when using larger modifiers. Due to the backdrops only being a few feet away from the subject meant I couldn't keep the light off the background without getting a huge modifier in the frame too. Also the ceiling height is only 7.5ft so using larger softboxes and umbrellas that I own, is limiting in terms of angling them down towards the subject. The ends of the 5ft shoot through umbrella hit the ceiling and I only really deploy that for sitting subjects and kids, as I cannot get the light positioned correctly for standing subjects. For this reason and the fact I prefer high contrast images anyway, I opt for smaller modifiers with more precise control over the shaping and spill of the light.


You need to invest in some flags and cinefoil.   I use a combination of grids, black flags and cinefoil to control spill.   I too work in a very small space, and I simply can't work without them.  For example, here's a set up using a socked BD with a simple piece of black foamcore ($1) to prevent the light from reflecting off of the galvanized steel background (very shiny and reflective).


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 28, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently picked up a couple Paul C Buff Einstien 640ws strobes and am in need of some guidance as to which Modifiers I should should purchase first that will be the most versatile for me until I understand a little better what will work best for certain applications going forward. I have a buget of about $500 for now. I already have several stands so Im really just looking for advice on modifiers such as the ones mentioned below.
> 
> ...


Umbrellas are cheap, but if you're working indoors in a small space like a spare bedroom or garage (as most of us do) then I would forego the umbrellas as they tend to throw light everywhere.  I prefer using softboxes.   A 36" octabox or 24x36 softbox makes a great key light for portraits.  You can check e-bay for Visico softboxes, which tend to be cheaper but hold up well; I have 5, three of which see regular use.   The Glow line from Adorama are nice too.   Usually you can get a speedring that has the Balcar mount for the PCB strobes.  If not you can often replace the mount insert of the speedring.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies.



Scatterbrained said:


> Umbrellas are cheap, but if you're working indoors in a small space like a spare bedroom or garage (as most of us do) then I would forego the umbrellas as they tend to throw light everywhere.  I prefer using softboxes.   A 36" octabox or 24x36 softbox makes a great key light for portraits.  You can check e-bay for Visico softboxes, which tend to be cheaper but hold up well; I have 5, three of which see regular use.   The Glow line from Adorama are nice too.   Usually you can get a speedring that has the Balcar mount for the PCB strobes.  If not you can often replace the mount insert of the speedring.



I will be doing some stuff in a very large studio my wife owns as well as outdoors and in my basement which is a smaller space similar to what you have shown above. The work in my wife's studio and outdoors will be largely related to her company and will consist of head shots and group shots of her staff and employees, some product, and other promotional types of photos for her Pilates Studio and PT clinic.

The stuff i'll be doing in my basement which is a smaller space will be mostly still life, macro, and high speed applications.

What I was hoping for is some recommendations on some staple items that are just good all around modifiers to have on hand. As I research more and have a better understand for specific applications I will invest in those areas as needed.

Thanks again for everyone's input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 28, 2016)

kalgra said:


> ........................
> 
> What I was hoping for is some recommendations on some staple items that are just good all around modifiers to have on hand. As I research more and have a better understand for specific applications I will invest in those areas as needed.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input. I really appreciate it!


What I use most would be my 24x36" softboxes with grids attached, coupled with white reflectors for fill.  After that would be my beauty dish, with and without the sock.  For still life I mostly use the 7" reflectors and diffusion panels, coupled with bounce cards and flags, usually made from black and white foam core.   Or I'll use my gridded 24x36" softbox pushed through a diffusion panel.   

So basically, the 7" reflectors that the lights come with (or used to come with), at least one medium sized softbox (24x36" or a 36" octobox).  Some diffusion material (you can use vellum paper or buy rip-stop nylon at the craft store).  Some sort of flag material (I have black cloth for large applications and black foamcore for smaller ones).  And something to bounce light; pop out reflector panels or white foamcore.


----------

